# African Dwarf Frog bacterial/fungal infection help



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

EURGH

Seems to be i'm going through a bad few weeks where my phibs are concerned.

Anyway, Lastnight I noticed my female ADF was hanging around at the top of the tank, letting herself float on the surface etc ("Zen-position") THEN pushed herself out of the water and sat there for a min with the top half of her body out of the water, never seen her do ANY of this before!!

So looked her over and she has white fluffy patches on her back/sides = Fungal/Bacterial Infection ???!!!










It was only when checking her out properly I noticed the temp was 21'c (This was 1am ish) which I can imagine is why this happened, as the tank was fully cleaned and scrubbed just 3 weeks ago.
So this morning I dug the tank out and upped the heater, and found her with her head out of the water again. (and she's still hanging around at the top now a cpl hrs later)

In my arsenal I have an unopened bottle of methylene blue, and some opened 2yr old melafix and pimafix.

From what i've gathered from a scooch about, methylene blue is in order

BUT the instructions are saying it's gonna stain my silicone and kill my filter bacteria...WTF

API Master kit results...

PH - 7.4 (Normal)
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5


Tank is 10l so according to the bottle I need 2mls, but to mix it with water im gonna have to remove it from the tank as the tank is full and only ickle :lol2:


Should I wait (not treat) and see if upping the temp speeds her recovery ?
or should I treat her in the tank ?
or isolate her and treat ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd go for isolate, if you can- less disruption to the rest of the tank.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

It's not looking good 

She was laid on her back, lifeless in the bottom of the tank.

Scooped her out and put her in a seperate treated tank (They weren't kidding when they said it would stain stuff!!) and she's just floating there.

Can't believe how quick she's gone downhill


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> It's not looking good
> 
> She was laid on her back, lifeless in the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

She's dead


Damn


----------

